# Pride and UFC belt unification



## Kenpo_student (Oct 4, 2002)

If the Pride champions in light heavy and heavyweight were to fight the champions from Ufc who do you guys think would win?

Wanderlei Silva v. Tito Ortiz - A rematch of a classic MMA war. Tito squeezed out a win in that one but I don't see it happening again. Silva is a much smarter and well rounded fighter now than he was then. I see Silva getting a sprawl on Tito and soccer kicking him in the face for a referee stoppage. This would be an awesome fight though no matter how it turned out.


Antonio Rodrigo Noguera v. Ricco Rodriguez - I think Nog would dominate this one. He just has all the skills good boxing(he out boxed Herring who is a better boxer than Ricco) and the most technically sound submissions for a heavyweight. Ricco is good but his whole game is trying to get someone down and GnP them. This plays right into Nog's game and he would submit him rather quickly probably with a triangle.

So what do you think? Am I full of ****or what?

:rofl:


----------



## ace (Oct 4, 2002)

Ricco Over Nog.
Tito Over Silva his size differece
Tito is much bigger & better than he was then.
:armed: 
Good Stuff


----------



## ace (Oct 4, 2002)

It should be done in the Pride Ring 
:2pistols: 
Good Stuff


----------



## J-kid (Oct 5, 2002)

They could have a hybrid match Pride Vs UFC  .  It would be great a free for all ...jk  even though it would be cool.  But really knowing the people that run those things they proble put a cage around the pride ring.  I would REALLY injoy seeing some of those fights.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 5, 2002)

Ricco loses for sure in the Pride ring.  In a cage he has got a pretty fair shot.


----------



## ace (Oct 5, 2002)

Ricco is 3 - 0 in Pride


----------



## JDenz (Oct 5, 2002)

Ya but agianst nog all the sapce he is going to have will definitly help Nog.  Usally submissions are on Ricco's side but not in this fight.


----------



## ace (Oct 12, 2002)

Ricco can avoied Submisson

He has the tools to take Nog out
He just keeps geting Better.

He trains Smart

When He new he had
The Fight with Coture,  he brought in the best Wrestlers
To train with.

He would do the same with  Jiu Jitsu.
The Machados. Jsect

He can get the take down
& Yes he could hang on the feet
:snipe2: 
:shock: 
:snipe2: 
:shock: :boxing:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2002)

I would have to say that we will never see this anytime soon.  I would watch to see how Barnett does against Nog to get a true judge on how good the ufc fighters are compared to the Pride guys.


----------

